# Sendmail mit Webmin



## Nurgle (29. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mir einen rootserver zugelegt mit Debian 3.0. Nun wollte ich sendmail instalieren. Was bei Webmin recht cool ist das es eine Funktion hat wo man nur noch das Paket aufwählen muss und dann wird es instaliert "Package from APT". Also hab dort Sendmail ausgewählt und auf Instalieren geklickt. Er istaliert sagt es gab nen Fehler aber Instalation war erfolgreich.

Wenn ich jetzt auf  SERVERS ==> Sendmail Configuration klicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung


```
The sendmail config file /etc/mail/sendmail.cf does not exist. Maybe your module configuration is incorrect.
```

Ich hab geschaut die datei liegt auch nicht in diesem verzeichniss

Was soll ich tuhen oder was habe ich falsch gemacht hat  jemand eine Idee?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar MFG Nurgle


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (29. August 2004)

1. Fehlermeldung posten.
2. Nicht sendmail, sondern postfix oder anderen Mailserver benutzen.
3. Zuerst zuhause einen Server aufsetzen und wenn es funktioniert und sicher ist online gehen.


----------



## imweasel (29. August 2004)

Hi,

@  Terrance & Philipp
hast du nicht Pkt. 4 vergessen?

4. webmin deinstallieren und lernen wie man es richtig macht?


----------

